# Tasty sticks



## FLAMZ911 (Dec 31, 2019)

Just want to say thanks to all on here for recipes and ways of doing things. Been making sticks for a few years now. And with all your help they taste amazing.
Garlic cheddar jalapeno venison/pork sticks. Ready for the paper bag.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice batch of sticks. Are they 19mm casings? Store bought recipe or home grown?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2020)

Great looking sticks!
Al


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 1, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nice batch of sticks. Are they 19mm casings? Store bought recipe or home grown?


Thanks!!Yes. 19mm. Home grown recipe, based on a concoction of recipes I've seen on here.


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking sticks!
> Al


Thanks!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2020)

F911, Looks like some tasty sticks !


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2020)

Nicely done. I could chomp on a couple of them for sure.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 2, 2020)

Collagen casings?

Look tasty!

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## FLAMZ911 (Jan 2, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Collagen casings?
> 
> Look tasty!
> 
> Welcome from Wisconsin.


Yes, collagen


----------



## stormflorida (Jan 10, 2020)

Those look darn good.


----------

